# Brown & Roots Barges



## david.hopcroft

I am trying to find a photograph of the Barges Hugh W Gordon/WF9654 or the Hercules/WK5301. I would like one to illustrate a talk I am giving soon.

David
+


----------



## Nogginthenog

Not such a good picture of the Hecules.

http://www.oilrig-photos.com/picture/number1980.asp

A Pathe News story of the Hugh Gordon

https://www.britishpathe.com/video/pipeline-to-natural-gas

https://www.nb.no/ekofisk/getfile.php?collection=tiden&url=no-nb_digavisside_400171


----------



## david.hopcroft

Many thanks for that Noggin. I will be able to save a still.

David
+


----------

